# MacBook Air ou iPad en remplacement d'un MacBook Alu late 2008



## love_leeloo (4 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai failli craquer pour un iPad pro 12,9 512Go WIFI+CELLULAR sur eBay l'autre soir en remplacement de mon MacBook Alu. 
cela fait un moment que je l'ai pas allumé (juste pour déposer des photos de mon APN). 
j'utilise quasi essentiellement mon iPad Mini 4 mais c’est quand même un chouilla petit et je pense que 13" sera plus agréable. 

qu'en pensez vous ? 

il faut que je puisse : 
- surfer sur internet 
- recevoir/envoyer des mails 
- écouter de la musique 
- transférer via ftp (ou autre) des fichiers sur mon serveurs maison (NAS QNAP) 
- récupérer les photos de mon APN et les mettre sur l'iPad (j'ai actuellement 18000 photos sur l'iPad Mini 4) 

pour mon usage iOS peut il supplanter MacOS ? 

je vois 2 inconvénients : 
- récupérer un fichier d'un site web (.zip par exemple) et pouvoir l'utiliser correctement 
- la gestion des fichiers comme on l'a avec le Finder (même si je sais qu'il faudrait penser "autrement") 

merci pour vos avis


----------



## Ng007 (4 Juillet 2018)

Pour tous ces usages, l'iPad pro peut convenir. Après ce sont de nouvelles habitudes à prendre.
Je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne pour le FTP avec ton NAS mais de mémoire ça fonctionne.

En revanche, pour un macbook Air (vu le titre du sujet), autant attendre un peu (keynote de Septembre?) il y a des rumeurs de renouveau du macbook air. Si tu peux te permettre d'attendre pour être sûr, cela vaut davantage le coup. D'autant plus que les nouveaux iPad pro (Face ID et écrans "bordeless") devraient y être présentés également.

J'ajouterai que l'iPad pro est un parfait complément si tu as une machine fixe que ce soit PC ou autre! En revanche si c'est ton seul Device, tu devrais partir sur du macOS !


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Juillet 2018)

Meci pour ton retour,
j'ai oublié de préciser que :
- je ne suis pas pressé, mon MacBook Alu a 9 ans, bientôt 10, et marche toujours comme au premier jour sous MacOS High Sierra  (pour MON usage et en plus je viens de lui mettre une vraie batterie Apple neuve)
- madame a un MacBook Air qui pourrait servir de Mac d'appoint pour certaines choses

mais je commence donc à m'interroger sur la suite

et là en plus avec les grosses chaleurs, le MacBook Alu (et même le Air) souffle tant qu'il peut, alors que l'iPad ...


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2018)

T'as répondu tout seul ... si t'as sous la main une bécane pour ne pas être bloqué pour un truc spécifique macOS, lache toi sur un iPad.
Sinon attends la sortie du prochain macbook air ... ce sont de superbes bécanes.


----------

